# IBM Builds Biggest Data Drive Ever



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A data repository almost 10 times bigger than any made before is being built by researchers at IBM's Almaden, California, research lab. The 120 petabyte "drive"that's 120 million gigabytesis made up of 200,000 conventional hard disk drives working together. The giant data container is expected to store around one trillion files and should provide the space needed to allow more powerful simulations of complex systems, like those used to model weather and climate.


More


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow!!! Cool!!!


----------

